# Fluval Flora Project



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

View attachment 271737


Its Here!!


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

View attachment 271745


The kit comes with:
-7.9 Gallon glass aquarium with cover
-Mini Co2 System
-internal filter
-13W mini compact light
-planting tongs
-fluval stratum (substrate)
-foam background

Note : if buying this kit remove background and resilicone it yourself or don't use it. I barely tugged on it and came right off if I would've put in my substrate I and filled in with water I could've had a serious accident due to the high buoyancy of the background.

So upon inspecting most of the "plant kit" I pretty much rendered most of the items as incompetent but useful for a limited time. The lighting supplied is not sufficient, the co2 system is "ok" but im thinking about the long run and would rather go with a paintball system, and the substrate is not even close to enough for plants. With that being said I drove down to my local fish store and got a few more supplies for this project.


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

View attachment 271753


Alright guys so i went and picked up a few supplies. I got:
- eheim 2211 canister filter (much more reliable and takes up less space than an internal filter)

-eheim jagger water heater 

-eco complete substrate 

-Ray Fuge led light with moonlight

For now this should suffice I was also going to pick a paintball co2 regulator but for now ill use up the co2 that came with the kit and supplement with excel until i can find a reasonable system and drop checker online. any suggestions are welcome?


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

Agent69 said:


> View attachment 271753
> 
> 
> Alright guys so i went and picked up a few supplies. I got:
> ...


awesome stuff, cant wait to see it scaped!


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

View attachment 271761


I layed out the substrate and began experimenting with placement of driftwood. I have a large amount of java moss from my other tank (currently pending decommissioning) that im going to tie to the driftwood. Ill post some pics when im done planting the tank.


----------



## hunter1134 (Jan 9, 2014)

That is so pretty !! :O

Well, so far.


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

View attachment 271937

Sorry about the last few posts guys the pics came on their side :hihi:
I added some cherry shrimps from the breeding tank and they've just been grazing around the java moss and the crypt. These guys work wonders cleaning up flakes off the java moss after feeding. What kind of fish do you guys think i should put in there? Also if anybody knows of a dependable paintball co2 regulator? or maybe what would look good as a carpeting plant?


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

[/attach]

So I finally removed the fluval stock filter it was too big and noisy and besides it was temporary I kept it as a backup filter. I used a mini pump and rubber banded a foam sponge to the intake and plugged in the spray bar from the eheim which unfortunately started making a buzzing sound? I put the filter on its side and it stopped making noise and still works flawless. Do you guys know what could be wrong with my eheim its model 2211 and i suspect its the rotor.


----------



## Speed (Dec 18, 2013)

Looks really good!!, its funny the other day i was been criticized by using driftwood on the front wall in a 55 gal but its like i said sometimes it just looks good, like in your case!!!


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

Agent69 said:


> [/attach]
> 
> So I finally removed the fluval stock filter it was too big and noisy and besides it was temporary I kept it as a backup filter. I used a mini pump and rubber banded a foam sponge to the intake and plugged in the spray bar from the eheim which unfortunately started making a buzzing sound? I put the filter on its side and it stopped making noise and still works flawless. Do you guys know what could be wrong with my eheim its model 2211 and i suspect its the rotor.


i have 7 chela dadybujori in my 5 gallon planted tank, and i fell in love with them right from the start! a little pricey but well worth it!


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

View attachment 279714


Hey guys I finally got a hold of some dwarf hairgrass it was actually by accident I went in to petco to get my dog groomed and while I was waiting I browsed the aquatic deptmnt and realized they were having 50% off all fish and plants. I got some dwarf hairgrass and riccia for only $4


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

View attachment 279722


The eheim heater stopped working guys so i returned it and got store credit for a second Ray fuge. My lighting is X2 7000k Ray Fuge and 1 6700k 13w Fluorescent. I ordered the Atomic Paintball Regulator from GLA. I've seen so many positive ratings on the company and their products it was a little pricey but I'm sure well worth it. Im only dosing flourish comprehensive but might switch over to EI Ferts. I've never had much luck with keeping dwarf hairgrass alive but since this time I'm using stronger lighting and pressurized co2 maybe i can manage to have a nice dhg carpet.


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

View attachment 279730


My tank is becoming a moss grow tank :drool:and I haven't even attached the riccia to the backside of the driftwood, Well at least i know my shrimp enjoy grazing the moss for leftovers. I don't even want to trim it because there is so many shrimp eggs on it. I started with only 6 RCS and now i have a full blown colony I always find them in my filter and some on the floor that jump out.


----------



## Chris_Produces (Feb 19, 2014)

That lighting is sweet! :icon_eek:


----------



## prighello (Aug 19, 2007)

Nice set up


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

So I got my regulator in just waiting on diffuser, drop checker, and ferts. I was initially going to get the aquatech mini but GLA won me over with their customer service and quality of their products. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## second (Jan 31, 2005)

That's a lot of light, btw do you have the 
Model# of that finnex ? Looks like the perfect
size, might pick one up for my ebi


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

Second day of dosing co2 realized how bad I need that drop checker. I went out for an hour and came home to find this!! All my fish and shrimp were at the surface gasping for air I turned of co2 immediately and raised the spraybar to agitate surface. I had the co2 at 3bps but will start at 1bps untill drop checker gets here. I was so scared when I saw half my colony of shrimp gasping fortunately no casualties but definately a learning experience.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris_Produces (Feb 19, 2014)

Agent69 said:


> Second day of dosing co2 realized how bad I need that drop checker. I went out for an hour and came home to find this!! All my fish and shrimp were at the surface gasping for air I turned of co2 immediately and raised the spraybar to agitate surface. I had the co2 at 3bps but will start at 1bps untill drop checker gets here. I was so scared when I saw half my colony of shrimp gasping fortunately no casualties but definately a learning experience.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


Wow that's scary! Glad to hear no casualties. :smile:


----------



## maux (Sep 26, 2013)

WOAH man!

I had a scare when I left the heater and pump off over the weekend after I did a water change and simply forgot to reconnect them.

I didn't realize that co2 could also be a potential threat. Another thing that could go wrong and kill fauna!

I'm glad to hear it didn't result in any deaths but for me it's another point for low-tech.


----------



## JeffE (Oct 8, 2013)

Surprisingly some of my nicest moss has grown under just the 13w pc bulb that tank comes with. And thats the hard part about trying to buy cheap co2 equipment for smaller tanks, sadly they need even more control than a larger one which leads to extra expensive in needle valves and a more stable regulator.


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

The hairgrass is growing so fast!! I cant wait till friday I have ferts coming in and some extra goodies. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

Ferts are here!! I ordered GLA pps pro. I was going to go with EI but was reccomended I go with pps pro and they also threw in X2 500ml fertilizer dispensers. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

Second package got here I got a bubble counter, atomic diffuser, and a nano drop checker. Super stoked! Now im gonna go pick up a few more plants ill post updates soon

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffpersonn (Feb 9, 2014)

Suscribed (Y)

Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

Update pic. Hairgrass is shooting runners in all directions. Still need to find a good background plant. Im going to replace the big heater& pump. Thinking of getting the hydor koralia 250 powerhead for circulation. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

I was just looking online last night at this tank might be my next tank.


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

Went out today and picked up a nano powerhead for circulation to replace the mini pump. Also got a new heater to replace the old one. Will post more updates soon. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saverio (Nov 26, 2006)

Agent69 said:


> View attachment 271745
> 
> 
> The kit comes with:
> ...


WOW I had no idea it came with all these accessories. The itch to set up a nano on my computer desk has been cropping up lately... Hmmmm... 

I used to run an 8g nano 6 or so yrs ago. thoroughly enjoyed it

Tank is looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

Hey guys I recently picked up a new fluval spec so I donated one of my fugeray leds to that tank and used the stock led that came with the spec on my fluval flora. The two fugerays and the PC were a little too much for just the flora so I felt ok downgrading one of the leds. All my plants are still growing fast and no more dust algae on the glass  










Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

Front shot of the tank. Hairgrass is spreading fast almost time for a trim. I put the powerhead in there and realized its a little too strong but its ok it makes all my plants dance, perfect surface agitation, and spreads co2 and nutrients faster. Drop checker went from blue to green in 45 mins at 1bps. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

Well guys everything is doing fine in the fluval flora. Since I started dosing ferts my crypt has came back healthy and all my plants are thriving, although I wish I could say the same for my baby tears. They arent spreading as I hoped for but maybe im just too impatient lol. Ive had a few casualties since my last update. Two shrimps found their way in the powerhead and got torn in half im gonna rubberband a filter sponge around it to avoid any more shrimps getting caught in there. Also my neon tetra passed away I suspect it got stressed from my last water change found my assasin snail halfway done with it. Ill post more updates soon

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris_Produces (Feb 19, 2014)

Looking good roud:


----------



## jeffpersonn (Feb 9, 2014)

Rubberband can release toxin mind you

Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

Updates! I moved the crypt to the other side and I planted some micro sword in place. not sure if ill keep it since ive heard many people say its hard to grow and usually picks up algae. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

My dwarf hairgrass seems to be taking off but at a slow rate. Do you guys think I should trim it to promote growth and spread runners? 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 2, 2013)

Yeah trim away in my opinion. Like you say it will encourage new growth. I'm at the same stage with my 15gal, just waiting it to spread. I should really update my thread with new photos lol


----------



## Chris_Produces (Feb 19, 2014)

Yeah with it that high and good color, I would say you're safe to give it a good trimming. I cut mine and left about a half an inch from the substrate (after it acclimated), and now it's growing sideways shooting off runners.


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

joey24dirt said:


> Yeah trim away in my opinion. Like you say it will encourage new growth. I'm at the same stage with my 15gal, just waiting it to spread. I should really update my thread with new photos lol










Chris_Produces said:


> Yeah with it that high and good color, I would say you're safe to give it a good trimming. I cut mine and left about a half an inch from the substrate (after it acclimated), and now it's growing sideways shooting off runners.


Thanks guys I will trim today since its day of my water change. I just hate cleaning up after I trim hairgrass lol. 


Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 2, 2013)

Yeah I'm having a trim today too. Good luck with the clean up lol


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

Hey guys new update! Well today was day of my water change and the tank was really getting out of control in the back. The crypt was dying and the wisteria and ludwigia where spreading too many roots. so I removed them and picked up some dwarf hairgrass. I also set up the second fugeray back on and cranked up the co2 to 2bps. I like the new look and my fish and shrimp have more space to scavenge 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

guys today I picked up a couple baby corys. Im gonna house them in this tank until my 46 gallon finishes cycling. I hope they get along and my GBR doesnt pick on them 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris_Produces (Feb 19, 2014)

Nice, those look pretty cool. Any new pics of the whole tank?


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

Picked up 5 neon tetras from a friend that was taking down his tank. Man I really hate overcrowding my tanks but my other community tank should be ready in a few days and I would rather them be in a controlled system meanwhile than in a bucket.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

If you can see from the previous pic I have the crypt just floating around for now untill I figure out what im gonna do with it but its not staying in my nano

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 2, 2013)

Great choice with the corys. Definitely one of my favourite fish. I have loads


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

Got a couple baby ottos. I know at the moment its a full house in this tank but most are only housed here temporary and will be moved asap when my 46 is done cycling 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

Well guys I'm sad to report that the Cory's didn't make it. One passed away I suspect due to stress from when the inexperienced petco employee handled him and the other is missing but no body has been found  
So I went to petco today with my water sample and the employee told me my water was a tad bit acidic and that Cory's don't do well in those conditions but regardless swapped them out for a few cardinals.


----------



## Chris_Produces (Feb 19, 2014)

Agent69 said:


> Well guys I'm sad to report that the Cory's didn't make it. One passed away I suspect due to stress from when the inexperienced petco employee handled him and the other is missing but no body has been found
> So I went to petco today with my water sample and the employee told me my water was a tad bit acidic and that Cory's don't do well in those conditions but regardless swapped them out for a few cardinals.


Man sorry to hear. I know everyone says acclimate...blah blah blah...I have found that more, well all for that matter, of my fish survive if I simply let the bag float in the tank for 10min and then let them out, water included. I think that the longer a fish is in a bag, or a "creepy"(for lack of a better term lol) holding bucket/tank/etc, the higher the odds go up of the fish stressing out and thus passing away. The sooner they are in a "normal" environment, the better. However, this is all under the assumption that your water isn't contaminated by ammonia, nitrites, or 60-80ish+ppm of nitrates. Nitrate shock (or any number of extreme parameter changes in your water vs the fish stores' water) can stress most fish out in a hurry and they end up dying. On a side note, cardinals are awesome looking fish, but I have heard they are more sensitive to water parameters than say a neon tetra (I assume you're talking about cardinal tetras). Good luck and don't get discouraged! Lord knows I've lost my fair share.


----------



## Chris_Produces (Feb 19, 2014)

Do you have any readings of your water parameters?


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

Chris_Produces said:


> Do you have any readings of your water parameters?


Well at the moment I dont have any readings of water parameters. I need to get a new test kit asap something is wrong with the tank because lately ive had shrimp dropping like flies, my blue ram passed away, and ive lost 6 neon tetras. I havent changed a thing other than my usual 30% weekly water change. I dont understand why

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

At one point I had between 20-30 shrimp and now I have like 10. The only thing I can think of is when I added the powerhead thats when everything started falling apart, I started seeing less activity, more casualties, and some green string algae. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

Update pic of the tank sorry guys just trimmed the hairgrass and it made a mess! 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris_Produces (Feb 19, 2014)

Yeah it'd be a huge help to know your parameters. How old is this tank now? Have you been treating the water for the changes? If it's tap that is. If distilled or RO then there's no need to do so. Did you seed the tank with bacteria at all when you first set this up?


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

Chris_Produces said:


> Yeah it'd be a huge help to know your parameters. How old is this tank now? Have you been treating the water for the changes? If it's tap that is. If distilled or RO then there's no need to do so. Did you seed the tank with bacteria at all when you first set this up?


I just ordered the nutrafin master test kit but wont arrive till next week. The tank was setup on february 8th so its been around 2 months. I seeded the tank with media from my old eheim filter which has been running for the past year so it was well established. I dechlorinate tap water and replenish the 30% every friday of the week. I will update my water parameters when I get the kit thanks 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

Well guys the tank had a bad outbreak in hair algae and BBA. I'm treating all the equipment and plants and I'm gonna rescape the whole tank. The plants and livestock are going to be reused in my 40 gallon which is done cycling. This tank might become a nano shell dwelling tank for a couple dwarf cichlids or perhaps an exclusive shrimp breeding tank. L

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm using the one two punch method and had great success killing all the algae. I was too worried about performing this method with my shrimps and fish in there so I moved them before. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------

